# Radar's Yogurt Pics...Mmmmm



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

It was pretty funny today. I was eating some yogurt and Radar was sitting there like he always does so I gave him the container and he was growling at it....soo hillarious. I love it when he does stuff like that.

Here they are...

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Ahhhh.....ooooops. Please ignore the first one. My Wife took that of me sweeping. I can't believe I put that up there........:jaw: :jaw: 

Derek


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin1: Derek--great Radar pics and glad to see you helping aorung the house. I thought you only sat at the computer and played with Radar all day.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah that's me sweeping up all that friggin Litter that he likes to get everywhere all the time. I really don't like that stuff.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah Every Once in a While I get a Broom and do....uuu...mmmm....what do they call it...Oh Yeah......HouseWork....Yeah sometimes I have been know to do that. It's fun once in a while and besides I like a clean house sometimes.....notice I said sometimes....other times I live in filth.....LOL...

Derek


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Cute pictures of rader and glad that you know how to use a broom!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

LOL! Did your wife take it since you never do it and she wanted to capture the special moment on film??? <BG>


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Good thing you weren't in your undies doin' the houseworkound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Jan!

Radar is cutey, Derek!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am not the witty one here....but it is funny Derek! ound:ound:
I want to see what Kara has to say....


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Derek, I have to say I looked at the pic of you and the broom the longest :biggrin1:

Cute pics of Radar! I love the play growling too, so adorable. Tessa was doing that growl with a water bottle cap this morning


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

It took me a minute to figure it out I was like ok what has happened on the forum....this is a crazy place you know!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

This thread had me totally confused, until I looked at the date of the original thread. OK, I'm not going nuts. :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

How sweet to do a strip dance for us!! 
Ooooooooooooh the hav....cute picture too!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> This thread had me totally confused, until I looked at the date of the original thread. OK, I'm not going nuts. :biggrin1:


Um...duh....:brick:


----------

